
Gender discrimination in tech industry - QueenRitchie
Share your thoughts if you could find gender discrimination in your industry like only a male could do this job and a female couldn&#x27;t do it.<p>Do you really find the reasons on your faith is valid?
======
ManlyBread
Largely a myth, yet some people really seem to wish for it to be true. I'd say
discrimination in tech is no bigger than in other job markets.

------
suff
I've never heard anyone in the tech industry say that.

~~~
QueenRitchie
But I've seen people rejecting female candidates for the role of a software
developer in interviews during college campus drives - since they require only
male candidates for their role.

